# Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken



## Wattomat (18. April 2014)

*Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Hallo,

ich habe einen anderen Kühlkörper auf meiner Graka montiert.
Die Lüfter befinden sich nicht auf dieser, sondern am Gehäuse (damit die Graka dirkt von außen frisch luft bekommt).
Diese werden von einer extra Lüftersteuerung geregelt.

Bilder:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h8vdkjpog8l9j27/Z9b8lybYD4

Das Gehäuse ist selbst gebaut.

Problem:
die Graka merkt anscheinend, das an ihr kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen (vermute ich), taktet sie sich schon bei 50 Grad runter und das laufende spiel stützt ab / Ruckelt

Habe aus testzwecken den Originalen kühler mal angeschlossen (aber nicht montiert nur daneben gelegt) Und schon funzt alles!

Meine Idee:
Kann ich die Graka überlisten? den 4 pin Anschluss überbrücken?
Einfach einen wiederstand einsetzen? 

Hintergrund:
Die Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse laufen alle auf der niedrigsten einstallbaren Drehzahl. Immer. Einfach einen 4pin Lüfter anschliesen möchte ich nicht. Das ganze System ist so optimiert, das bei maximaler Auslastung (prime95 - CPU und Furmark - GPU) und der niedrigen Drehzahl der Lüfter die Temperaturen schön klein bleiben. Hatte vorher eine Ati Karte eingebaut, und der war es egal, ob an ihr ein Lüfter angeschlossen war oder nicht.

Danke schonmal fürs Interesse, und freue mich auf regen Austausch.

Mein System:
GTX 660 2Gb von Gigabyte
i5 3570k
8 Gb ram


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Caseking: Arctic PWM Adapter für VGA Karten

Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wattomat (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Ok,
danke für die Antwort!
Jedoch möchte ich keinen Lüfter an der Graka Buchse betreiben (wurde oben ja schon gesagt).
Leider lässt dies die graka nicht freiwillig zu. 
Ich dachte schon daran, ein paar LEDs "dranzuhängen"


----------



## Abductee (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Du wirst zwingend ein Tachosignal brauchen.
Über den Verbrauch wird sicher nicht der Lüfter erkannt.
Nimm so einen Adapter und häng einen Gehäuselüfter drauf.


----------



## Wattomat (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Kann man das Tachosignal immitieren? Ein weiterer lüfter kommt nicht in frage. Der ganze PC wurde nur deswegen gebaut um leise zu sein...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Und ein anderes Bios für die Karte?


----------



## X6Sixcore (18. April 2014)

Ein Tachosignal simulieren...na dann mal ran.


----------



## ricoroci (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Ran mit dem Fahrradtacho und losgestrampelt 

Schau doch mal, ob es ein Bios gibt, in dem dieser "Tacho-check" deaktiviert wurde.


----------



## Abductee (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*



Wattomat schrieb:


> Kann man das Tachosignal immitieren? Ein weiterer lüfter kommt nicht in frage. Der ganze PC wurde nur deswegen gebaut um leise zu sein...


 
Du wirst doch irgendeinen Lüfter in deinem System haben den du dort anstecken kannst?


----------



## Wattomat (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du wirst doch irgendeinen Lüfter in deinem System haben den du dort anstecken kannst?


 
haben schon. Ich möchte jedoch nicht, dass die Lüfter hochdrehen. Ich habe alle Lüfter an einer Steuerung. Und alle Lüfter laufen auf der kleinsten Umdrehungsfrequenz und das soll auch so bleiben.

Was mir jedoch noch eingefallen ist: Man könnte von einem bestehendem Lüfter im system das gelbe Kabel splitten und ein ende davon der graka zu verfügung stellen...


----------



## Abductee (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Warum sollte der Aufdrehen?
Häng einfach einen langsamen 3-Pin Lüfter dran, dem ist das PWM-Signal egal.

Du kannst natürlich auch das Tachosignal irgendwo abzweigen.
Aber wenn dann ganz, ein Y-Kabel beim Tachosignal ist etwas sensibel.
Hab das mal bei einem meiner Rechner probiert und da hats dann irgendeinen Blödsinn angezeigt.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*



Wattomat schrieb:


> haben schon. Ich möchte jedoch nicht, dass die Lüfter hochdrehet. Ich habe alle Lüfter an einer Steuerung. Und alle Lüfter laufen auf der kleinsten Umdrehungsfrequenz und das soll auch so bleiben.
> 
> Was mir jedoch noch eingefallen ist: Man könnte von einem bestehendem Lüfter im system das gelbe Kabel splitten und ein ende davon der graka zu verfügung stellen...


 
Das könnte man machen, oder du flasht ein BIOS mit einer modifizierten Lüfterkurve, die einen Lüfter deiner Wahl dauerhaft bei minimaldrehzahl laufen lässt.


----------



## n3ts4k (19. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Du kannst doch den angeschlossenen Lüfter mit dem MSI Afterburner so regeln, dass er deinem Empfinden nach leise genug ist. Wobei das eigentlich unnötig sein sollte wenn deine eigene Kühlkonstruktion die GPU unter Last kalt hält.
Ich würde wirkliche einfach einen deiner Gehäuselüfter an die GPU anschließen und die Lüfterkurve anpassen und wenn das nichts wird mal in Richtung BIOS weiterschauen.


----------



## sVnsation (19. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Kann man diesen Lüfterzwang nicht irgendwie im BIOS der Graka deaktivieren?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2014)

ein grakabios ist nicht wie n mainbordbios, wenn, must du n bios in sich modden...


----------



## sVnsation (19. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ein grakabios ist nicht wie n mainbordbios, wenn, must du n bios in sich modden...


 
Das mein ich ja..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. April 2014)

wenn du dazu fuer deine kart was findest, oder weisst wo du was aendern musst...

sonst waere n tachosignal mit masse auf der graka die bessere loesung


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (23. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Also was ich nicht kapiere, habe eine 660Ti von Gigabyte, und mein Grafikkartenlüfter ist auch nicht mehr an der Karte, die Probleme, die du hast, die habe ich nicht.

Ausserdem wurde schon gesagt, das du mit MSI Afterburner die Lüfterkurve ändern kannst, ganz nach deinen belieben, nur du muss auch per BIOS die min. RPM von 40 auf 30 runter setzen


----------



## XyZaaH (24. April 2014)

*AW: Graka Überlisten! 4 Pin Lüfteranschluss überbrücken*

Bei meiner 7870 ist auch kein Lüfter angesteckt und sie läuft ohne Probleme. Ich würde einfach das Tachosignal eines Lüfters auf die Grafikkarte.


----------



## xHaru (26. April 2014)

Wattomat schrieb:


> Kann man das Tachosignal immitieren? Ein weiterer lüfter kommt nicht in frage. Der ganze PC wurde nur deswegen gebaut um leise zu sein...



anstatt einfach die lüfter an die graka zu stecken und den fan-speed zu fixen... machs dir noch ned so umständlich.. 

wenn du es leise willst, nimm wasser. wäre zumindest meine meinung. da hast du radiatoren, an denen du eloops oder sonst was ranbacken könntest und gut ist. aber pfoten weg von aio-kits, die bringen für dich nichts, da zu laut.


----------

